
Announcing InfluxDB, Telegraf, Kapacitor and Enterprise 1.0 RC1 - runesoerensen
https://influxdata.com/blog/announcing-influxdb-telegraf-kapacitor-and-enterprise-1-0-rc1/
======
imglorp
Granted Influxdata needs to eat, which is fine--and it's a product worth
paying for--but they handed us a choice between an unanticipated expense
versus reevaluating the market when they changed business models after we had
selected them.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11262318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11262318)

[https://influxdata.com/blog/update-on-influxdb-clustering-
hi...](https://influxdata.com/blog/update-on-influxdb-clustering-high-
availability-and-monetization/)

------
gorodetsky
Congrats to Paul & InfluxData team! Your stack is so great!

A few questions - nothing extremely important but something that I was
wondering about in the last few months:

1\. Is there any reason for still using md5 instead of sha256 for packages and
archives?

2\. Do you have any plans for maintaining proper package repos? E.g. something
like packagecloud?

~~~
pauldix
1\. No reason really, we should probably update. 2\. We do have repos, just
noticed that they're not listed on the downloads page. See this page for
details:

[http://docs.influxdata.com/influxdb/v0.13/introduction/insta...](http://docs.influxdata.com/influxdb/v0.13/introduction/installation/#installation)

~~~
gorodetsky
Apologies for being a PITA, looks like apt repo still `beta3`:
[https://repos.influxdata.com/debian/pool/unstable/i/influxdb...](https://repos.influxdata.com/debian/pool/unstable/i/influxdb/)

------
Mahn
Looking forward to 1.0 final. InfluxDB is great, our only gripe so far is that
it changes so fast that we just don't have the time to keep up with new
versions. Hopefully with 1.0 final the team can finally have a stable version
with somewhat long term support.

~~~
pauldix
That's the plan. No breaking API changes for a long time. We'll have additive
stuff in the 1.x point releases. Tentative plan is to cut 1.1 two months after
1.0 with patch releases in the interim for any necessary bug fixes.

------
dozzie
Nice. When are you planning to start building your RPMs and DEBs properly
instead of making a mess with FPM? Now that you appear to earn money, you
should be able to afford a sysadmin to teach you how to do that.

But your download page is awful. You mess with my mouse scroll, so it moves
just a tiny bit on each move, and pop up the annoying survey on every
refresh/page load.

~~~
Leon
The mouse scroll override is extremely frustrating with a trackpad. Any site
that does that just doesn't care about their users having a terrible
experience. Mice and trackpads are already configured to a users preference -
why push a custom movement, because the UX designer thought they knew better?

------
Shish2k
So I'm super-happy with influxdb for my time series storage; currently using
collectd for input and grafana for output, because at the time influxdata only
had a single product - since I've already got those set up, is there any point
switching to telegraf and chronograf?

